# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  How Much Will You Seek to Raise?

## RedSox2013

Nice to see you guys have a folder here.  I have been following the news stories regarding your printer.  Looks great!!  I will certainly be a backer.  I was wondering, what will be the amount of funding you will seek on Indiegogo?  Also, what is the reason for choosing Indiegogo over Kickstarter?

----------


## NewMatter

> Nice to see you guys have a folder here.  I have been following the news stories regarding your printer.  Looks great!!  I will certainly be a backer.  I was wondering, what will be the amount of funding you will seek on Indiegogo?  Also, what is the reason for choosing Indiegogo over Kickstarter?


An exact funding goal has not been finalized, but we are planning for volume production to keep the price as low as possible.  We won't be seeking a just token amount of funding.  As for Indiegogo vs. Kickstarter, Indiegogo offers more flexibility in setting funding goals, and they have also been very responsive to our questions.  From what I understand, Kickstarter gets more "browsers", but by getting the word out in forums (like this) and in press releases beforehand, we expect there will be_ a lot_ of interest no matter which site we use.

----------


## RedSox2013

Yes I agree Kickstarter gets a lot more browsers, but likely people who are not interested in 3d printing.  Indiegogo would be fine if you are relying on the media and forums like this to attract those interested.  From what I am seeing I think you guys will do very well.

----------

